# "The Westminster Confession..."



## Southern Presbyterian (Dec 31, 2011)

> "The Westminster Confession marks the maturest and most deliberate formulation of the scheme of the Biblical revelation as it appeared to the most cultured and the most devout Puritan minds. It was the last great Creed-utterance of Calvinism: and intellectually and theologically it is a worthy child of the Institutes, a stately and noble standard for Bible loving men."



~W. A. Curtis, D.D., A History of Creeds and Confessions of Faith, p. 275

I believe I'll give this quote a big AMEN!


----------



## Zach (Dec 31, 2011)

Fantastic quote. Thanks for sharing James.


----------



## Wayne (Dec 31, 2011)

Not familiar with W. A. Curtis. 

More info please, including fuller citation on that work?


----------



## Edward (Dec 31, 2011)

A History of creeds and confessions ... - William A. Curtis - Google Books


Think this is it. He also may have written about ghosts.

Some Wisconsin Ghosts, by W.A. Curtis (1902)

Looks like that might be a different W.A. Curtis, although the era is right


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Dec 31, 2011)

Wayne said:


> Not familiar with W. A. Curtis.
> 
> More info please, including fuller citation on that work?



Wayne, the quote comes from a footnote in Robert Mackenzie's biography of John Brown of Haddington. I'm reading from a pdf version on my Sony eReader, it's found on page 184 (I think). Here is the Title Page info from the pdf: John Brown of Hadington by Robert Mackenzie, M.A., Hodder and Stoughton, New York, 1918.

P.S. If anyone knows the proper way to sight a pdf or e-book, please share the information. There has to be some standardized way, right?


----------

